# help



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi im new to these forums and Nissans too
i'm thinking about buyin a 240 sx and i was wondering if u guys cud help me find the answers to some of the questions i have. 
How much hp does a SR20DET hav stock?
is it a turbo?
where can i find one and around how much wud it cost?
also, what are s14, s15, etc..
if u guys are too lazy or dont wanna bother answering these noob questions then cud u at least please give me another website where i can research 240's.
any help wud be appreciated
how much $ am i lookin at if i wanna do a Sr20 swap, bolt ons, and upgraded turbo? are 240's expensive to mod?
i can spend around 8 g's on mods if i get the 240 for cheap
thanks
-mo


Last edited by typemo


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

typemo said:


> *Hi im new to these forums and Nissans too
> i'm thinking about buyin a 240 sx and i was wondering if u guys cud help me find the answers to some of the questions i have.
> How much hp does a SR20DET hav stock?
> is it a turbo?
> ...


SR20DET comes wit 205hp running at 7psi 
yea its turbored
check around online they range 2000-3000 don't go under 2000 might be a rip
S14 is the silvia 95-98
S15 is 99-02 it think 
they are all just nwer modles of the S13 (89-94)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

thanx for the help man
which turbo kits are good for 240's?


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

on heavy throttle www.srswap.com they have an entire explaination of the sr20det all 3 gen of the engine, also they have a section that for an s13 ( 91-94 240sx coupe) tells you how much the swap and mods would run you it looked in the neighboorhood of 6k labor included check it out


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

S13 SR20DEt's have the afore mentioned 202hp, but more potential due to better head design. $2000 is a good price. S14 SR20's have 217hp but a lower port head. they do have variable cam timing though and are easier to put into an S13 than even the S13's SR20. the S15 is the same as the S14 but has a T28 instead of the T25 and 247hp. while many parts are interchangable, none of them actually share the same chassis.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

T25 on the s14?????????????

EVL


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

head on over to 240sxforums.com

some of the FAQ's there are decent.

However, if you spend enough time just reading through the posts in the General and the s13/s14 categories, you can learn alot.

READ READ READ

ASK QUESTIONS

You can learn a lot. The only dumb question is the one not asked.

The stock motor in the 240sx is the KA24DE or the KA24E. KA is the engine code. 24 means it is a 2.4L engine. E stands for electronic fuel injected. the D is for Dual Overhead Cams. the lack of the D shows that it is the single cam variant.

the SR20DET is the engine that came in the Japanese version. 2.0L dual-cam, fuel injected, "T"urbo. 

Hope that at leasts gets you started.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bizzy b / mellojoe very nice explanations...

that's how i learned about sr20's.. reading forums and asking questions..there are no such thing as bad questions and i agree with mellojoe "the only dumb question is the one not asked."

good luck


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh and a quick tip. It may not be worth spending money to buy the late model SR20's with the slightly bigger turbo's. If you ever plan on upgrading to a larger turbo, you are going to end up bypassing the "larger" stock turbo for something else.

So, spending money on a larger stock turbo would be a waste if you plan on replacing the turbo anyway.

Just a thought to think about...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

in other words.. stick to s13redtops or s13blacktops.. only difference between s14 sr20det's and the s13 sr20det's is that s14 has a t28turbo when the s13 has a t25 turbo..


----------

